# سؤال عن هنسه الأفيونكس



## المهندس محمد مرزوق (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوانى الاعزاء
ما هى اختصاصات قسم هنسه الافيونكس بدقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس محمد مرزوق (29 أغسطس 2010)

أخوانى لماذا لم يرد احد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hidz84 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

avionics stands for aviation electronics. while working as an avionics engineer you will be dealing with communication, navigation, radio and the aircraft electrical power. good luck


----------



## عماد المشهداني (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*مهندس الافيونكس مسؤل عن جميع الاجهزة والمنظومات الالكترونية والراديوية واجهزة ومنظومات الاتصال اللاسلكي الداخلية والخارجية والمنظومات الكهربائية والعدادات والشاشات الالكترونية واجهزة ومنظومات بيان اوضاع الطائرة في الجو والات مراقبة عمل المحارك ومنظومة الطيار الالي ومنظومات ومصادر الطاقة والمنظومات المساعدة في قيادة الطائرة مثل الجانب الكهربائي من المنظومة الهايدروليكية ومنظومة الاملاء والصرف الاوتوماتيكي للوقود ومعدات التحميل ... ووووووو *
*باختصار هو مسؤل عن كل الطائرة باستثناء الهيكل والمحرك والاجزاء والمنظومات الميكانيكية *
*تقبل تحياتي وامنياتي لك بالتوفيق*​


----------

